# crates in the car or trailers?



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Do you guys use crates in the car or those trailers on the tow-bar for transporting the dogs to for example training?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a trailer, but I haven't used it yet. I like crates in the vehicle the best, I have little faith in other drivers not hitting my trailer. The reason I haven't used it yet is because the car dealers here don't seem to know how to do things quickly. The earliest appointment I could get to install a hitch was 4 weeks after calling them, so Sept 19th. I went there Sept 19th and they rescheduled my appointment to October 9th :roll:

But I will always feel better about crates inside a vehicle.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Same thoughts here too Mike thats why I put it up to see what others think. I would be worried that some idiot on the highway may not hit the brakes in time and just plough into the trailer.......it would be the first thing theyd hit. Somehow the dogs always seemed safer way back in the strong crates in the van. I always had the crates backing up to the partation window of the driving seat.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats why I got the Schmidt boxes too, so at least 2 of my dogs can go inside the car (and means I dont have to take a trailer when I only take 2 dogs). I figure its a 4 dog trailer, when I park I can put all the dogs there so I can lock the car, and on the road the pups can go in the front boxes of the trailer so if someone does hit the back, at least they don't hit the boxes the pups are in, like an extra 90cm buffer zone I guess.

Transporting more than 2 dogs inside a vehicle gets difficult unless you get a van, but vans arent always nice to drive long distances so it's a trade off. I towed a trailer before in Florida and its much nicer sitting in a comfortable SUV towing something, than to sit in a noisey bumpy van for 4 hours to Miami :lol:

Something that also amazes me is that people dont use safety chains in Europe in case something breaks and the trailer comes loose from the vehicle. In Florida its required by law as far as I'm aware to have 2 thick safety chains attached to the trailer and the vehicle, so if something brakes, the trailer doesn't end up in the middle of the road and stays attached to the vehicle long enough for you to stop.

I have heard some pretty bad horror stories about horse trailers getting in accidents. I dont think horse trailers are built as strong as dog trailers, and they are very tall so more likely to tip over, but there are accidents on occasion that aren't very pretty.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

What Mike said 

I actually have a Dodge Ram 1500. I have 3 crates that "live" in the truck, and can easily put 2 more in the back. If needed I can fit crates on the back seat also. We've driven comfortably to trials with 5 dogs, 4 people, and everyones gear, and had room to add 2 more people just around town (wouldn't want to drive for hours that way) once we got some of the luggage unloaded.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Each dog has a chauffer driven Crown Vic. Ha ha.

I did just buy a trailer, well ok that's not exactly true. I've submitted the bids to purchasing, so I could get anything from an erector set to a snowmobile. Hopefully it will be a 6 dog trailer.

DFrost


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

When traveling to a race with my mentor we have gear and 1 crate in the vehicle with us and then 7-8 dogs in the dog box (trailer). I would prefer a dog box that sits in the bed of a pick-up truck but being that it isnt mine, I dont have much say on the matter LOL


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm a PPD guy. My PPD travels free in the car with me. 

Now if I ever get as many dogs as some of you have then I'll be in trouble.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick, I am curious. While I used to be the same, having dogs that will endlessly screw around while driving and being driven nuts by the amount of hair Cujo will leave anywhere, I started crating my dogs in the car. But what would you do if you were to get into an accident and the cops shot your dog becaus he was hurt, loose, and trying to bite the medics trying to save your life?

What is a more likely scenario? That someone will try to car jack you and your dog will save your life? Or that some idiot plows into you one day totalling your car and injuring you?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Patrick, I am curious. While I used to be the same, having dogs that will endlessly screw around while driving and being driven nuts by the amount of hair Cujo will leave anywhere, I started crating my dogs in the car. But what would you do if you were to get into an accident and the cops shot your dog becaus he was hurt, loose, and trying to bite the medics trying to save your life?
> 
> What is a more likely scenario? That someone will try to car jack you and your dog will save your life? Or that some idiot plows into you one day totalling your car and injuring you?


Certainly an auto accident is a more likely scenario than a car jacking. But the likelihood that we'll be in an accident in which I am disabled and my dog is not and is blocking the medics from helping me is also very, very remote.

For me it's also about convenience. We're in the house and I say "wanna go for a ride?" and they get pumped up and out the door we go and into the van and we're gone. There's no loading/unloading crates, etc. Hell, most of the time I don't even have a leash with me, don't need 'em, not usually.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The dogs are why I just got a truck after retiring my SUV. The camper shell with windoors is on order. Crates will go in the back.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I drive an Expedition right now and I can get three crates and gear packed up and ready to go. 

I am upgrading to the new extended Expedition so that I can do four crates and my Dutch (who rides loose sometimes) and gear. 

I looked into dog trailers, and I have the same concerns about getting hit, or more likely, a frickin deer, elk, cow or buffalo will be on the road coming around a curve or run out in front of me......I do not swerve, that will wreck you faster than anything. 

But, I guess my other question would be geared towards exhaust fumes??? Being I know no one with a trailer, I thought maybe I could get thoughts from you guys? 
(Sorry if it is a dumb question)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know if I should admit this...

I have three large dogs and one small car, which means if I need to take all the dogs with me somewhere, everyone rides loose.

There is room for only one crate large enough for my Mal in the back seat. He hates his crate, so I rarely use it, but I have for training days. If I put it in, it means I need to remove it later so I can see out the back window, or to take all my dogs somewhere, so mostly it's a big nuisance and I don't bother. 

The people I train with tell me I need to get my dog in a crate, and I would dearly love to have a vehicle big enough for multiple crates, but for now, the car I have is the only one I can afford.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Until I get off my butt and make a second crate to fit my Pontiac Vibe, Thunder will continue to ride in the front seat with me, and Trooper will be in the crate in back.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Until I get off my butt and make a second crate to fit my Pontiac Vibe, Thunder will continue to ride in the front seat with me, and Trooper will be in the crate in back.


How about a picture of that Bob?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll try and get one. The one crate I have in there is one I've shortened 4 inches. It fits sideways and the door is accessed through the rear side door. There is enough room still in the back that I can cut up another large crate to fit sideways between the rear wheel wells (39 inches). I'll put in a "side" door that will allow entry from the rear hatch door. Thus two GSDs in a Pontiac Vibe. Course then my front passenger seat will fold forward for dog gear. 
This car is used 99% of the time just for my dog habit and hauling tools for the house rehab work I do.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> Certainly an auto accident is a more likely scenario than a car jacking. But the likelihood that we'll be in an accident in which I am disabled and my dog is not and is blocking the medics from helping me is also very, very remote.


Probably more likely the unrestrained dog will have gone through the windshield..........


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> Probably more likely the unrestrained dog will have gone through the windshield..........


yeah I was just thinking the same. Thats why I never had the dogs loose in the car at all. Even in the back seat,if you need to break hard they can just fly right through to the front. I wouldnt feel comfortable at all driving that way.


----------



## Adam Wilson (1 mo ago)

The car hammock for dogs is designed to protect your pet during transportation. For this protection to be complete, the dog, like other passengers in the car, must be fastened to the standard seat belt. You will need accessories such as a Dog Harness and/or Car Dog Harness.


----------

